# worlds thinnest books



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

World's Thinnest Books

FRENCH WAR HEROES 
by Jacques Chirac

HOW I SERVED MY COUNTRY 
by Jane Fonda

MY BEAUTY SECRETS 
by Janet Reno

MY SUPER BOWL HIGHLIGHTS 
by Dan Marino

THINGS I LOVE ABOUT BILL 
by Hillary Clinton

MY LITTLE BOOK OF PERSONAL HYGIENE 
by Osama Bin Laden

THINGS I CANNOT AFFORD 
by Bill Gates

THINGS I WOULD NOT DO FOR MONEY 
by Dennis Rodman

MY WILD YEARS 
by Al Gore

AMELIA EARHART'S GUIDE TO THE PACIFIC

AMERICA'S MOST POPULAR LAWYERS

DETROIT: a Travel Guide

A COLLECTION of MOTIVATIONAL SPEECHES 
by Dr. J. Kevorkian

EVERYTHING MEN KNOW ABOUT WOMEN

EVERYTHING WOMEN KNOW ABOUT MEN

ALL THE MEN I HAVE LOVED BEFORE 
by Ellen de Generes

GUIDE TO DATING ETIQUETTE 
by Mike Tyson

SPOTTED OWL RECIPES 
by the EPA

THE AMISH PHONE DIRECTORY

MY PLAN TO FIND THE REAL KILLERS 
by O. J. Simpson

And the world's Number One Thinnest Book

MY BOOK OF MORALS 
by Bill Clinton 
with introduction 
by The Rev. Jessie Jackson 
- - - - -


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

that was well funny, you know what i like about your jokes? they're a little offensive to everyone but not enough to make people angry

keep em comin, tiger


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> that was well funny, you know what i like about your jokes? they're a little offensive to everyone but not enough to make people angry
> 
> keep em comin, tiger


well.....i hope i offended osama but i am not really sure if he reads too many duck hunting message boards.

pointer


----------

